# Essential iPhone / iTouch applications?



## 4saken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiii all.

I got my iPhone recently (1.1.1 unlocked by my seller), and I had to pay a shitload for it in Australia so I wouldn't want to see it go to waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did a quick search but no relevant topics came up.

Can anybody tell me some of the essential applications for the iPhone? I already know some of the stuff already, like the NES emulator and two customization apps (Summer something and Customize, I think). I could also do with a GBAtemp-esque iPhone site (will iLounge do, or are they anti-piracy - they aren't from what I can tell?). 

Cheers.

Also, whats the best program to convert videos to iPhone compatible formats (AFAIK,they only support mp4)


----------



## jerm27 (Dec 18, 2007)

how did u get one in AUS?


----------



## 4saken (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh. eBay


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 18, 2007)

I use Stumbler to find WiFi points faster than the built-in WiFi finder.  Give that one a shot :-)


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 18, 2007)

Theres a PS1 emulator floating around, check out pdroms.de


----------



## matriculated (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a Touch so I don' know if some of these are already on your iPhone:

iBlackjack is pretty cool. You make the same gestures as you would at a real table to play.

VNSea is a VNC client with the same controls as all the official apps (pinch, double tap, etc).

Textedit to make notes as you go.

Safari Download plugin allows you to download mp3s and mp4s for playback.

Term-vt100 is a terminal/commandline app.

Finder is a file manager.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. Phone should be here soon (hopefully), and I have been told it is SIM unlocked and 1.1.1 (and thus should be using a non-4.6 bootloader?)

Is it possible to now upgrade to 1.1.2 (heard it fixes some fundamental things) and keep it unlocked for use in Australia? If so, are there any foolproof ways to check if it is compatible (won't want to lock my new phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks guys. I'm sure to check out textedit, finder, stumbler and those emulators. Are there any tutorials on how to customize the themes on iPhone (summerboard or customize, I think)?


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 30, 2007)

decal girl have some cool skins that come with backgrounds for the iphone


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 30, 2007)

im not sure, but the modded ipod touch youtube video in my sig might give you some app ideas for your iphones.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the vid. All that theme customizing stuff can be done through Summerboard right? And what is this springboard I have read about (yes I'm a noob)?

Themes come with backgrounds right, or do I have to change those with another homebrew as well?

ALSO: Whats the difference between iBrickr and Iphonebrowser?


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Theres a PS1 emulator floating around, check out pdroms.de



Is that so?
How are the controls? (If there is an actual PS1 emulator for the iPhone/Touch)

~Nero


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Currently I have:

PhotoBoard - Not useful at the moment, but a great tech demo

gpSPhone - very functional GBA emulator
NES - Suprisingly less smooth than the GBA emulator, but still usable
Tap Tap Revolution - If you like rhythm games

iPhysics - Crayon Physics clone

iSwitcher - Easiest way to theme your device

CustomizeNM - Custom build of Customize, used for tweaking some appearance settings

Apollo - IM client
Colloquy - IRC client
Tinyproxy - For tethering
VNsea - VNC client

MobileFinder - File browser, manipulator

All sources - So you get everything in the package manager

Summerboard - More appearance settings; works with iSwitcher

ScreenShot - For taking screenshots
SysInfo - Think task manager



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And what is this springboard I have read about (yes I'm a noob)?


Springboard is the cluster of icons on your screen, which is "springy" in nature.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the list Urza.

I went on modmyiphone.com and read through some tutorials and the processes seem fairly involved. Is it possible for Summerboard and iSwitcher to do all of this stuff I have been reading on (eg. changing background, customizing dock, custom carrier logo, and other stuff like the keypad, battery logo)?


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Is it possible for Summerboard and iSwitcher to do all of this stuff I have been reading on (eg. changing background, customizing dock, custom carrier logo, and other stuff like the keypad, battery logo)?


Customizing the various images (carrier, keypad etc) would be done through Customize. iSwitcher is like a theme manager, with backgrounds, custom app icons, etc. Summerboard replaces springboard, has its own themes, and can be set to use the icons from your iSwitcher theme.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

So I guess the tutorials were a bit outdated if these three programs are capable of doing all that.

Is there any site (other than modmyiphone/ifone.com) with tutorials? The fundamental tutorials on modmyifone are broken links for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A question of mine that wasn't answered before: iBrickr and iPhoneBrowser are PC clients right? What are their purposes?

To the guy who asked above about the PSX emulator, the controls can either be "landscape" or "portrait" and superimposed on the visual or under it respectively. Search "psx4iphone" on youtube for some videos.

Thanks for all your replies guys.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you have Installer?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A question of mine that wasn't answered before: iBrickr and iPhoneBrowser are PC clients right? What are their purposes?


They're for browsing the files located on your device. iBrickr doesn't work with 1.1.1+, and I've never used iPhoneBrowser.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

As in the installer for applications? No. I have no idea where to start either. The phone has already been SIM unlocked though and should be with me shortly.

Well if you haven't used iPhoneBrowser, I guess I won't need to either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just read something about using it for themes and things.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Just go to jailbreakme.com _from the device_  when you get it. That will jailbreak your iPhone if it isn't already, and install Installer. All other apps will be installed from Installer itself.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a PS1 emulator floating around, check out pdroms.de
> ...



zodttd has been doing it. The same guy who has been doing PSX for the GP2X. According to his site it plays FF7 (do not quote me on this)


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Just go to jailbreakme.com _from the device_Â when you get it. That will jailbreak your iPhone if it isn't already, and install Installer. All other apps will be installed from Installer itself.



Thanks for the link. How would I go about adding 3rd party applications to my iPhone? Is this/can it be done online and through Installer (so no PC Syncing)?


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> How would I go about adding 3rd party applications to my iPhone? Is this/can it be done online and through Installer (so no PC Syncing)?


Its all done through Installer. Installer takes info from XML feeds called "sources". These basically are updated lists of apps and are reloaded each time you open Installer (to tell you if you need to update something, when new apps are released, etc). By default, it only comes with three sources, but you can type in more manually. Gimme a minute and I'll get some screenshots.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks. So what about applications that load ROMs or music, etc?


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the images. So this is kind of like an unofficial database of applications? I see there is a file called "Bigboss' NES Roms". I am assuming this is just a collection of ROMs to go with the NES emulator? How would I put ROMs from the PC onto the iPhone?

EDIT: I think I got most of it sorted out now. Looks like I can use some kind of ftp to transfer it over. Is it possible to use iPhonebrowser or the USB for this instead (seems easier and faster)?


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> So this is kind of like an unofficial database of applications? I see there is a file called "Bigboss' NES Roms". I am assuming this is just a collection of ROMs to go with the NES emulator? How would I put ROMs from the PC onto the iPhone?


find and "legaly buy" (lol) a peice of software called cuteftp.
then connect to your iphones ip adress, and you can freely transfer files to and from your machines.


search youtube for "cuteftp iphone" or something  if your confused and dont no how to use an ftp client.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay thanks. I need to install something else on my iPhone too right? SSH or something :S

EDIT: Installer covers all applications that are publicly released right? If something isn't (eg. beta psx4iphone files, gpsphone beta, etc) can it be put on manually? EDIT: Answered myself. I'll just install the apps with Installer and put ROMs on manually

EDIT2: Same ftp thing has to be done with themes right? EDIT: Answered myself. Might as well use this as well.

Still looking for answers for the questions below:

EDIT3: Probably my last 2 questions. What is the fastest way to get custom ringtones onto my iPhone. One way I know is the older version of iTunes trick (renaming), and a program called iTunesRingToneMaker, which apparently uses this technique. Is there a faster way?

Does iSwitcher do anything that Summerboard does not? I don't think I need to swap icon sets within Summerboard themes, etc.

Thanks to all that replied!


----------

